# Samba/MySQL visible over ethernet cable but not over Wifi?

## NotExcessive

I've just built a new samba server using the current amd64 build on an i7 machine, and samba is version 3.4.9.

This box replaces an old one I built 5 years ago. Now, problem: the new box is configured exactly the same way as the old box, but machines connected to the LAN via WiFi can't see it at all, so obviously they can't mount windows shares that aren't there. PCs connected to the LAN via ethernet cable cruise along just fine.

The WiFi machines have no trouble surfing the net, doing email, etc. Just that they can't see the new file server. On the same box is a MySQL server that Wifi machines can't see either, yet cable-connected machines have no trouble.

I can't see why there's a difference. Can anybody tell me why this is happening?

----------

## richard.scott

Do you bind your MySQL or Samba instances to a specific interface or IP in its config?

----------

## NotExcessive

Solved it and it wasn't actually anything to do with samba or MySQL. Suffice it to say that I'll shoot the guy who wrote the firmware for the WAP.

----------

